# Compact Wasted Spark Coil?



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Looking for a really compact 4 cylinder coil pack, or two 2 cylinder units i can tie together... just like to see what you guys have used. ive put in lots of those 034/generic 4 post ones, but wondering if anyone has run into anything smaller.

id like to hide it on the side of this thing tucked under the intake (i know, i know, not a vw...) and not sure if theres room for the 034 unit











so far this guy looks to be on the smaller side
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/msd-8241/overview/










but maybe there are better/even smaller options out there...


thanks :beer:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Bosch Motorsports 2x2


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Stupid question here... What motor is that out of?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> Bosch Motorsports 2x2


sweet, thats a good lead. im going to start mocking some stuff up soon and see what will fit where

thanks! :beer:



kda33 said:


> Stupid question here... What motor is that out of?


its a 2000 miata with a couple bolt ons, not actually anything too fancy... and all the shiny bits will be covered up by the valve cover and timing covers


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Was looking for the same thing I am going with a 92 16v 2.0 in my caddy and going with the MSD 6al and was wondering if the Bosh 2x2 will be a "bolt-on" to replace the factory coil or the MSD that is pictured above...
Can't find anything that will tell me what I want to know...
Can find 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

I can't think of why you'd be wanting to run a wasted spark coil if you're still running a distributor?
You can get some pretty nice Mallory single coils for that...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

As sort of a conclusion to this, as if anyone was interested, I didn't really have enough room under the intake like I'd hoped for a coil pack (even one of these tiny ones, thanks for the leads guys!) and the idle valve so I may just end up with a COP setup fired in wasted pairs using these guys, which apparently just drop into the miata head









It's a bit of a let down as I'd hoped to have kept plug wires for that "original" look, but I think this will work out better than squeezing a coil pack on top of the starter or something :laugh:


----------

